
A Debian bug caused by Playboy - melenaboija
https://lintian.debian.org/tags/license-problem-non-free-img-lenna.html
======
anonymousiam
That image (cropped to be SFW) has been ubiquitous in the electronic imaging
industry for at least three decades. It was selected for its color and
contrast diversity, not because it is a picture of a playboy model. Most
people who have seen it have not seen the full un-cropped original image, so
they may not even be aware of the nudity/history/source.

------
glofish
the classic instance of "men know better what women could possibly want"

so let us men remove the image of a woman without even consulting her of
whether she minds being on this picture

> "At the conference, she was busy signing autographs, posing for pictures,
> and giving a presentation about herself. Lenna commented to the Wired
> reporter: "They must be so tired of me ... looking at the same picture for
> all these years!"

~~~
GuB-42
The argument about sexism is, I think silly. That's unless there is a peer
reviewed paper showing otherwise, this is science after all.

But the copyright argument makes sense. Debian is very strict in that regard.
Going as far as to rename Firefox to Iceweasel to avoid issues with the brand
and logo. I wonder why it is back to Firefox btw, did the license change?

------
robocat
Wikipedia has information about it:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenna](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenna)

